
Amazon's Lumberyard (CryEngine fork) now available on GitHub - corysama
https://aws.amazon.com/it/blogs/gamedev/now-available-lumberyard-on-github/
======
corysama
Direct link:
[https://github.com/aws/Lumberyard](https://github.com/aws/Lumberyard)

"Lumberyard is still subject to the AWS Customer Agreement [1] and Lumberyard
Service Terms [2], but to make it as easy as possible to use, it’s in a public
repo – you don’t need to log in to get it."

[1] [https://aws.amazon.com/agreement/](https://aws.amazon.com/agreement/)

[2] [https://aws.amazon.com/service-
terms/#57._Amazon_Lumberyard_...](https://aws.amazon.com/service-
terms/#57._Amazon_Lumberyard_Engine)

